# I have a good feeling.....



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

GeoMetric said:


> That Johnson Controls will be going public in the next few months with an awesome lithium battery lineup. Since A123 sold all assets to JCI for 125 million they now own all the plants, patents, complete product line, etc....
> JCI is a much larger and well established company, they have been hunting for the right opportunity to get into the lithium game!
> 
> http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/battery-maker-a123-systems-files-140217260.html


We can only hope that this isn't a typical corporate buyout, buy it cheap, sell off the assets, suck up the remaining government money, pay themselves big bonuses and run like hell. Most US companies are now run by Business School weenies who were taught to get yours and get out.

A123 had a good quality control and good products until they tried to get too big too fast, new plants, government money, etc. Now JCI has a big choice, go in and fix it or take a big profit off the valuable assets and dump the rest. 

Then it's likely that they will plaster the A123 name all over an overpriced inferior product and expect to fool us.

Which way do you think they will jump.

Just my two cents worth (of course, thanks to current leadership that's only worth 1 cent now) 

With a big pessimistic smile,
Jim


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Jimdear2 said:


> A123 had a good quality control and good products until they tried to get too big too fast, new plants, government money, etc. Now JCI has a big choice, go in and fix it or take a big profit off the valuable assets and dump the rest.


I have seen this happen with small businesses. They have a good product and sales are up so they get big a big fancy office hire some cute secretaries to take to lunch in their new car and next thing you know they are filling bankruptcy and being put out on the street because the can’t pay the rent. One can only hope Johnson will do the right thing.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Jimdear2 said:


> We can only hope that this isn't a typical corporate buyout, buy it cheap, sell off the assets, suck up the remaining government money, pay themselves big bonuses and run like hell. Most US companies are now run by Business School weenies who were taught to get yours and get out.
> 
> A123 had a good quality control and good products until they tried to get too big too fast, new plants, government money, etc. Now JCI has a big choice, go in and fix it or take a big profit off the valuable assets and dump the rest.
> 
> ...


I think JCI has good intentions. They have been trying to get a grip on some lithium production for over a year, first they had an MOU with Saft, but it fell through. I think they see this A123 as the golden goose for them.

"Johnson Controls plans to acquire A123’s automotive business assets, including its facilities in Livonia and Romulus, Michigan. The Milwaukee-based company also will obtain A123’s cathode powder plant in China and its equity interest in Shanghai Advanced Traction Battery Systems Co., A123’s joint venture with Shanghai Automotive Industry Corp." 

There is not much left to A123 after the JCI buyout. I look forward to buying quality American Lithium cells from JCI.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

We need to reclaim our self sufficiency in everything. We as a nation, have went to the dogs. (apologies to the dogs)

We have 20% of the worlds supply of lithium. We have plenty of unused manufacturing space. We are capable of setting up robotic assembly lines. 

We can put China back in third world country status if those here holding the reins weren't so damn greedy.

Miz


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

mizlplix said:


> We need to reclaim our self sufficiency in everything. We as a nation, have went to the dogs. (apologies to the dogs)
> 
> We have 20% of the worlds supply of lithium. We have plenty of unused manufacturing space. We are capable of setting up robotic assembly lines.
> 
> ...


Hey it could be worse, you could live in a nation were there are no gold reserves, skint and have an import/export rate that is well all import... wait a second i know that country 

I really do hope they make good of A123's issues, prominently not selling to "us" (a big easy revenue imo). Genuine A123's here we come??


----------

